# Best trailer under 3500#



## Karl L (Aug 2, 2001)

I am not new to trailers, been doing it since I was a little boy.  My last trailer was a 37' Terry pulled by a big Ford F350.  Well the Terry is gone so is the F350.  What I have now is a Chevy Venture with a 3500# cap.  Since I never had to worry about weight with the Ford, what would you recommend for an under 3500# trailer to hold me, my wife and 3 small kids?

Thanks,

Karl


----------



## Will Daniels (Aug 12, 2001)

Best trailer under 3500#

hi,Karl
With all the stuff you need to carry for the kids,your best bet is probably a large pop-up to stay within your weight limits.Good Luck.


----------



## Jolin (Aug 13, 2001)

Best trailer under 3500#

We have discovered that the Bantam Trail-Lite is about the same weight as the largest Coleman Pop-up. 

Good Luck!


----------

